# A little kitty cat just finished up



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Very nice. You do nice work.


----------



## RUDEONE (Jan 4, 2011)

nice job !!!


----------



## amp713 (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow thats some great work!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Now that's some nice work!


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

thats awsome


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW looks awesome!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

That is the best cat mount I've seen to date, excellent work.

You don't happen to have a pic that is from the side or 3/4's toward you do?
Like to see the full pose from either of those angles.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

No less than......simply outstanding!!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

More amazing work, Matt. Nice job


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Plain beautiful!.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Man that's a sweet looking mount .You do nice work .


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

looks good maybe i can get one some day. still waiting for my bobcat from the taxidermist was a year in february he still hasnt ordered form or started it said should be done in may. starting to get nervous and that i might be out of a cat and a few hundred $ sure hope not guess i between a rock and a hard place till may.


----------



## thaHooligan (Feb 28, 2012)

damn thats good work!


----------



## jdubbscummins (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing job well done


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Good job Matt...as usual!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, very nice. Great work! How much time into it?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

That looks incredible. Mountain lion is on my bucket list


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words. Colo Durally here is another shot of the cat alittle more to the side.


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome work! That looks great.


----------



## whiskey1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks great. Incredible work.


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just said wow like 15 times! Very beautiful


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

Very nice work.

OlGord


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Matt D said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words. Colo Durally here is another shot of the cat alittle more to the side.
> View attachment 1317191


You sir have defined what I expect out a taxi when I manage to get one of these cats myself. It truly looks amazing.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

That is simply outstanding !


----------



## Taxidermynut (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys don't be so hard on him.


----------



## dg72a (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, that`s a great mount.... beautiful!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

sweetness


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful, you got skillz


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

very cool


----------



## lthfp (Sep 30, 2011)

Matt the cat looks incredible. Only mounted one lifesize cat about 15 years ago. Just enough to know what a challenge they can be. Vincent was at you folks show last week and said your assoc. had a great show. Said he picked up some ideas for our show.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

That is a great looking mount!


----------



## randyxx75 (May 7, 2010)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow! What part of Ohio are you in?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will see Vincent in WVA for the show this weekend. Baz, I am just North of Lancaster outside pleasantville. Give me a call if you have any questions, or would like to stop by the studio if you would like to see more or my work. You can also visit my site as well. Thanks again guys, I still have a few more big cats to do.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah I went to your website... You do some great work! I was just up in Lancaster a couple weeks ago, would love to stop in and check out your work sometime. If I ever kill a cat or a buck big enough to get a full-body mount of ill def bring it up to you. Good luck at the competetion.


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

That looks pretty dang nice. I want to get out west and take a cat with my bow some time soon.


----------

